# Push-button no reedisparable



## sheiklynx (May 7, 2010)

Hola, necesito activar un circuito con un pushbutton pero que solo funcione una vez este botton, es decir, la primera vez que se aprieta el boton, manda un 1, si se aprieta de nuevo, cuantas veces sean, que el 1 no cambie.
Necesito hacerlo con secuenciales, flip-flops, o latchs, no con monoestables.

Gracias


----------



## gzaloprgm (May 7, 2010)

Un flip flop RS debería servirte para tu aplicación.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 7, 2010)

...y con reles, la imagen adjunta te orienta como.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2010)

sheiklynx dijo:


> Hola, necesito activar un circuito con un pushbutton pero que solo funcione una vez este botton, es decir, la primera vez que se aprieta el boton, manda un 1, si se aprieta de nuevo, cuantas veces sean, que el 1 no cambie.
> Necesito hacerlo con secuenciales, flip-flops, o latchs, no con monoestables.
> 
> Gracias



te referis a que si pulsas una vez quede el 1 siempre ??

una memoria se llama eso .
lo que no comprendo es eso e hacerlo con FF o latch pero no monoestables.
que es lo monoestable que no te agrada ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2010)

Huele a tarea escolar . . .


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2010)

huele a No tengo LMPi (hoy estoy viendo a varios asi ) 

pero ya vi que para suscribirte al foro solo te preguntan el resultado de 2 R en //  .


----------



## sheiklynx (May 7, 2010)

gzaloprgm dijo:


> Un flip flop RS debería servirte para tu aplicación.



Si exacto, ya lo diseñe con un RS y un RC para el reset.

Gracias. 


Y si, es parte de un proyecto final: un contador de 9.59 a 0, que se encienda con esas caracteristicas de boton, y que cuando llegue a 000, todos 7 segmetnso de los 3 displays enmpiezen a parpadea. Ya tenia todo, solo me faltba el detalle del boton.

No lo queria con monoestables porque boy a usar la señal del generador de funciones como CLK

Gracais a todos


----------



## Demian Antonio (May 8, 2010)

Que onda??

Yo ya tengo la parte del Push Button... me falta lo del parpadeo...agragame vale...

¿Y si mejor leyera las Normas@forosdeelectronica.com?
 
FI


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2010)

Demian Antonio dijo:


> Que onda??
> 
> Yo ya tengo la parte del Push Button... me falta lo del parpadeo...agragame vale...
> 
> ...


 
Demian Antonio , bienvenido al Foro, como eres nuevo te recomiendo que leas las : *Normas de Participación*

*Éste es un Foro de aprendizaje , participación y colaboración , por lo cual tratamos los temas por aquí para provecho de todos y no por privado , eso se considera EGOISMO*

*Saludos . *


----------



## Demian Antonio (May 9, 2010)

No es egoismo...el chico del Pushbutton y Yo vamos en la misma clase y tenemos el mismo proyecto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2010)

Entonces llámense por teléfono y no lo posteen aquí .

Te lo repito , eso aquí es considerado EGOISMO .

y leete ésto :

Cómo hacer las cosas mal en el foro. 
Como hacer preguntas de manera inteligente
Concepto y Espíritu de Foro:
*Normas de Participación*

Suerte


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2010)

es que............la verdad.........ysi estas en electronica lo comprenderas:

si uno entra diciendo : quisiera no se que , pero no me sale no se que otro.
como que uno adivina.

PONER EL ESQUEMA simplifica mucho las cosas, es .........como poner el mapa.

imaginate que estamso en altamar con cristobal colon, y nos cruzamso con un barco perdido y este nos pregunta:

che, no saben como ir a esa isla que es bonita ytiene un volcan en el medio, que la otra vez fui con un amigo ???

(el mapa lo tengo en mi habitacion, pero no quier que lo miren) .
es facil, el de la montaña grandota.


----------



## sheiklynx (May 9, 2010)

No nos conociamos hasta despues de mi post, ergo, no podiamos hablarnos por telefono. 

Ya dejen de estar de reclamosos y ponganse a hacer electronica !! Asi siempre somos los latinos, no paramos de reclamar en lugar de enfocarnos a lo importante. 

En cuanto me jale el proyecto simulado (proteus) lo subo y lo explico detalladamante, esperando que a alguien le sirve de algo. 

Por cierto, contestando a la pregunta de Demian Antonio, para que al final empieze a parapadear, cuando todos los digitos se pongan a cero mandas el reloj al pin de LAMP TEST de los Deco y asi empieza a parpadear.


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 10, 2010)

Te dejo este circuito te sirve como dices el J1 es un push boton de reset, el J2 es el que manda la señal. Te dejo el archivo en formato de multisim 11.


----------



## Earl (May 19, 2010)

Yo te dejo otro circuito tabien con Flip-Flop, este tiene un par de pulsadores, cuando pulsas J1 se coloca un 1 en la salida debido a que se envía un 1 a la terminal de PRESET (recordar que es señal de deshabilitación negada), cuando se presiona J2 aplica un 0 en la terminal de RESET la salida obtiene un 0. Este es un Flip Flop tipo D por lo tanto al haber una transición en la señal de reloj el dato de la terminal D (data) estará en la salida (Q), en este caso no importa la señal porque solo utilizaremos las terminales de RESET y PRESET, para esto enviamos a Vcc la terminal de CLK para de esta manera evitar las transiciones y los cambios.

​


----------

